# What's up in TX & CA?



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just an odd observation I wanted to share. I don't know if it is just me, but I would say that almost 75% of the posts I read on here from wayward spouses generally originate in Texas or California? Is it a coincidence or is this site heavily promoted in that part of the country? 

For some reason, I always assumed there would be more "East Coast" infidelities as we are portrayed as rat racing, entitled, immediate gratification people. (yes, I can say that, I live on the East Coast) I only find a handful of East Coast people on here and marvel at how many betrayed people are from TX or CA. Does the heat, get to people over there??


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

population and time zone of posts compared to when you are logging on


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Big states lots of people.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

CA largest population in the US
TX second largest population in the US


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in the bible belt so cheating with another man or woman is not very common. Livestock on the other hand.....


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I live in the bible belt so cheating with another man or woman is not very common. Livestock on the other hand.....


Great. Now there's soda all over my laptop...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

There are also a lot of posts from PA, FL, and NC. 

Also these states have a more ingrained using the Internet to solve your problems mindset than you might find in KY or OH efc.

Also more CA and TX have more people who move there and are away from family and friends to draw support from.

Then there is the cultural attitudes towards cheating and divorce. I think you'd find the places like LA are full of men and women who have more of a history of jumping from relationships and people to "so they can be happy', because the deserve it".

I guess what I'm trying to say is that places like LA have a higher share of me,me,me selfish people. Bigger pool of cheating partners with low morals and far less commitment to their vows.

For full disclosure, I live in LA so I'm pointing the finger at my own town.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that* places like LA have a higher share of me,me,me selfish people.* Bigger pool of cheating partners with low morals and far less commitment to their vows.
> 
> For full disclosure, I live in LA so I'm pointing the finger at my own town.



Shaggy...say it ain't so!!! :rofl:

(disclosure I live not too far from NYC)


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in what they refer to as the belt buckle of the bible belt and these church folks cheat as much as anyone else The COC is the major denomination here


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> I live in what they refer to as the belt buckle of the bible belt and these church folks cheat as much as anyone else The COC is the major denomination here


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a native Texan. My wife was born and raised in CA. I met her there. I guess I was comming to this site sooner or later.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

A huge part f the problem in LAid that a large portion of the population moved to LA from someplace else to reinvent themselves. You see the in places like Vegas , NYC, San Diego, and even Phoenix(Scottsdale).

Very often women who married young to some local guy, got divorced in their early 20s, and moved to the big city to have the fancy glamorous life that the small town he Gomer they married couldn't offer.

So you end up with a large population of singles who are eager to play.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I live in the bible belt so cheating with another man or woman is not very common. Livestock on the other hand.....


That's a lot of bull, and if the sheep start talking don't trust them. They are low down dirty liars.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I never pay attention to where someone is from, unless their dialect gives them away. 

I appreciate any wayward who is willing to share their experiences, so that we BSs can have a better understanding.


----------



## littlesweetling (Feb 16, 2013)

Middle of the cornbelt here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

The Bible Belt...

Where men are men and sheep are scared. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in the midwest but my X went to CA for her first affair....that I know of....
Mouse


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Not American so only adding 2+2 and making 5 probably.

Seen it mentioned here that California is very affair/divorce friendy. If a woman of that sort realises that she can commit adultery and then screw her betrayed husband over financially what incentive is there for some entitled biyotch to stop dropping her drawers for al and sundry?

Of course that doesn't explain the male adulterers.

It would be very interesting to see an up to date break down of the adultery/divorce stats across America and see if there was a correlation between affairs/divorce rates in affair friendly states and states like (I think, correct me if wrong) S Carolina that do not grant alimony when adultery is proven.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> I live in what they refer to as the belt buckle of the bible belt and these church folks cheat as much as anyone else The COC is the major denomination here


Being in the bibble BELT means their pants fall down too easy.

Because their experts with getting their belt buckles opened and closed. Undone way to easy, and way to often for them folks.


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

old timer said:


> The Bible Belt...
> 
> Where men are men and sheep are scared.
> 
> ...


No, thats Wales


----------



## Colleen (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in Texas, have for 15 years - originally from the midwest (as is my husband). He worked out of Texas for a company in northern California, which is where he had his affair with his coworker. So do I count for both states?


----------

